# indica or sativa, a dozen



## 4nikator (Apr 18, 2017)

No matter if edible, flower, or wax, hash, or any other form, All i get is a stony feeling. Bong, Vape, joint doesn't matter. Just dropped grand in Denver on a variety of gummies, live strain, flower including Jack herrer, lemon dream, and assorted other 70-90% Sativa and feel no difference between them and some indica i have. 

If i take enough of any, i get disassociated feeling where time goes by, but i am just about incoherent, no sense of the UP that sativa is famous for. Just out of it.

Are all the claims made for the various strains just so much hype and marketing? All I know is i have a thousand dollars worth of cannabis and just have no interest in the feeling i get from any of it. Am I immune to the variety of sensations many of you get?


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Apr 18, 2017)

4nikator said:


> No matter if edible, flower, or wax, hash, or any other form, All i get is a stony feeling. Bong, Vape, joint doesn't matter. Just dropped grand in Denver on a variety of gummies, live strain, flower including Jack herrer, lemon dream, and assorted other 70-90% Sativa and feel no difference between them and some indica i have.
> 
> If i take enough of any, i get disassociated feeling where time goes by, but i am just about incoherent, no sense of the UP that sativa is famous for. Just out of it.
> 
> Are all the claims made for the various strains just so much hype and marketing? All I know is i have a thousand dollars worth of cannabis and just have no interest in the feeling i get from any of it. Am I immune to the variety of sensations many of you get?


Send it all to me and I'll explain later.


----------



## 4nikator (Apr 19, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> Send it all to me and I'll explain later.


I only take Au for payment. The instant one gold bar arrives (my one way Denver flight included) you can expect the entire inventory by snail mail. Thank you for your interest and getting my wife off my back. I hope you have greater luck than i did.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2017)

Cooking and Baking (growing) results always come out better at sea level.

Sadly in CO if you are used to a 100mg dose you will have to purchase 10 10mg doses. if it's in Brownie form that's a lot UN-necessary sugar and fat but maintains the medical need for diabetes and cardiac remedies. So eat up!


----------



## 4nikator (Apr 19, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Cooking and Baking (growing) results always come out better at sea level.
> 
> Sadly in CO if you are used to a 100mg dose you will have to purchase 10 10mg doses. if it's in Brownie form that's a lot UN-necessary sugar and fat but maintains the medical need for diabetes and cardiac remedies. So eat up!


Not taking for Medical porpoises. 

Just want to experience the UP highs that so many Sativa fans have, and can not. The sense of being disassociated, and out of it is not pleasant just the couch lock that comes from Indica. 

ALL the cannabis I bought was to see if any of it beat my home grown which--- after nine months of growing last year---proved to also be a depressing disappointment after all the work, expense, and time I devoted to it. (wipe out from too late found Spider mites, indoors, and outdoors a late switch (4-6 weeks from harvest) to hermies on a half dozen Sativa plants from 20 yr old seed.

If anyone else gets no UP high from Sativa, I'd sure like to know about it, as I am beginning to get cynical about the true effects of Cannabis.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 19, 2017)

4nikator said:


> Not taking for Medical porpoises.
> 
> Just want to experience the UP highs that so many Sativa fans have, and can not. The sense of being disassociated, and out of it is not pleasant just the couch lock that comes from Indica.
> 
> ...


buy a 10$ bag of brown frown seedy brick and grow those. after 16-20 weeks in flower, you'll get the product you're looking for.


----------



## spankysmith87 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey Guys 

I am new to Cannabis world , Can someone help me out and share their views about it.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 20, 2017)

4nikator said:


> No matter if edible, flower, or wax, hash, or any other form, All i get is a stony feeling. Bong, Vape, joint doesn't matter. Just dropped grand in Denver on a variety of gummies, live strain, flower including Jack herrer, lemon dream, and assorted other 70-90% Sativa and feel no difference between them and some indica i have.
> 
> If i take enough of any, i get disassociated feeling where time goes by, but i am just about incoherent, no sense of the UP that sativa is famous for. Just out of it.
> 
> Are all the claims made for the various strains just so much hype and marketing? All I know is i have a thousand dollars worth of cannabis and just have no interest in the feeling i get from any of it. Am I immune to the variety of sensations many of you get?


It could be the way your body responds to sativa. I have a buddy how lives sativa because it relaxes him, he's a pretty high string dude when dead sober. Or your tolerance is really high. Maybe take 4 or 5 or a week, then see how it treats you.


----------



## haloman420 (Apr 23, 2017)

I prefer a heavy leaning indica as I dont think a 100 percent indica or sativa actually exist anymore.


----------



## Altered State (Apr 30, 2017)

Try Vaping it sheet gets me more high vaping then smoking it.

For me Sativas are stronger 



4nikator said:


> No matter if edible, flower, or wax, hash, or any other form, All i get is a stony feeling. Bong, Vape, joint doesn't matter. Just dropped grand in Denver on a variety of gummies, live strain, flower including Jack herrer, lemon dream, and assorted other 70-90% Sativa and feel no difference between them and some indica i have.
> 
> If i take enough of any, i get disassociated feeling where time goes by, but i am just about incoherent, no sense of the UP that sativa is famous for. Just out of it.
> 
> Are all the claims made for the various strains just so much hype and marketing? All I know is i have a thousand dollars worth of cannabis and just have no interest in the feeling i get from any of it. Am I immune to the variety of sensations many of you get?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 30, 2017)

Most modern high THC strains have a blurry boring but very strong stone. 

And many of us grow because of what is available out there. 

It took me 3 years of continual perpetual growing to grow good sativa leaning marijuana. Patience is key. Stores and cash croppers don't have any. Just greed. 

And for me the journey for great genetics just begins.....


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Most modern high THC strains have a blurry boring but very strong stone.
> 
> And many of us grow because of what is available out there.
> 
> ...


Well shit, seems you left us hanging...lets hear how you succeeded. I must know!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 5, 2017)

buzzardbreath said:


> Well shit, seems you left us hanging...lets hear how you succeeded. I must know!


Well I grew the standard beginner plants in a 4x4 tent first. Northern light auto. Then since they came out great and I waited til each plant was done like I read I tried more old favorite noob strains. Photo. Period white widow and white rhino from a colored seed mix pack. 

Didn't turn out as well. Some seedlings were weird and some grew funny. But I got 3 out of 5 real nice so I started researching and calling breeders asking what they recommended for the up high this thread is about. 

Almost none responded. Their websites directed to seedbanks which I did not want to use. 

But a few did. Female seeds had c99 that seemed to be the right choice at the time. Good price. Plenty of journals. 

And CH9 female seeds. The breeder contacted direct and was very helpful despite an obvious translation gap. He is French and lives in Spain now and has not been in the us for a long time. 

It messed up his internet business when he got popular. But I really liked him and what he does. 

So I started with his Jack and moved up the ladder to Diesel Thai hybrids and other unique strains that really have that quality I loved back in the early 80's. And even the supercharged stuff like Trainwreck and white widow in the 90's. 

I grow a lot of different stuff now. I keep trying what is recommended. I don't have a ton of space so regulars are going to be difficult but good hearted growers gift me some great s-1's and I keep searching myself. 

But Blue Lemon Thai and crosses have been our favorites every time so far.

I believe stable environment and sufficient light is most important. Get the room right and understand what the plants want and need. Takes time. I still fiddle with everything years later to keep them happy. 

And the grow at hand is second for me now that I see how much is really environment caused. And I can adjust and keep plants healthy better before they take a nose dive. 

And then you have to have and love to grow great genetics. But I found they are not always so great when they have problems from a bad Grow so see the second comment. I had better luck with easier plants for a long time. 

That's my take on it. Everyone's preference is different. Every room is different and potentially every grow is different. So we all have to search for ourselves. 

Man you caught me stoned this morning buzzard breath. Hope you weren't being sarcastic


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 6, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well I grew the standard beginner plants in a 4x4 tent first. Northern light auto. Then since they came out great and I waited til each plant was done like I read I tried more old favorite noob strains. Photo. Period white widow and white rhino from a colored seed mix pack.
> 
> Didn't turn out as well. Some seedlings were weird and some grew funny. But I got 3 out of 5 real nice so I started researching and calling breeders asking what they recommended for the up high this thread is about.
> 
> ...


I was serious. I'll have to read this again...a little too baked.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 6, 2017)

buzzardbreath said:


> I was serious. I'll have to read this again...a little too baked.


I think I did not answer your question.


----------



## Pheno44 (May 9, 2017)

For me, i see no validity to the common beliefs about Indica/sativa. 

All weed kinda affects me the same


----------



## Father Ramirez (Jun 10, 2017)

There are multiple possibilities for why you experience the same stone regardless of strain.

- Breeder bullshit
- Edibles make everything stonyer
- Inability to discern subtle differences - don't take offense. I liken this to how some people can smell and detect distinct aromas in food that others cannot. Some people can hear individual instruments while others hear music. Some people see 20/20. Some wear glasses.
- Trichomes maturity at harvest regardless of indica/sativa percentage
- Vape should provide a less stoney high because you've skipped he carbon monoxide

Pure sativa still exists, but it might not come in the bag labeled Santa Marta or Durban Poison. If you're lucky enough to travel to Vietnam, Colombia, Jamaica or similar, get a bag of local schwag and heat seal the seeds in wire insulation that has no wire. Clean it well with alcohol. Toss it in with your other chargers, USB, headphones etc and it will be overlooked at customs.

The hard part will be caring for and having the patience and the light to wait it out. It's worth it to me.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2017)

Edibles will fuck you up. Been using pot for most of my life, I still avoid them.
Don't fall for the high THC stuff unless you need it for medical purposes.
Get a nice equal ratio of CBD to THC, 5 to 10%. You can smoke and be active the whole day that way.


----------

